# Treating IBS over the counter



## fullofhope19 (Apr 16, 2009)

I have IBS C and D. I have suffered for 8 years and and was diagnosed after 2 years and was told just to take fiber and immodium. That worked but then I had to get my appendix taken out. Then I was good for a while. About a year later it came back. I was so frustrated with how I was treated the first time I just stuck to using GasX and immodium when I needed it. Finally I tried some other things when it came out. Activia. It worked for a good 6 months but then I feel like my body got used to it and stopped working. I also tried Digestive Advantage IBS Formula. It worked for a month and stopped working. Has anyone had similar experiences with using over the counter remedies. Even the Immodium Advance would take away my cramping and diarrhea but then over time stopped helping with my cramping which made me switch to GasX instead. I am now in a doctor's care but I was just wondering if anyone else has had the same issues where your body just adjusts to whatever you are using to fix the problem?


----------

